# if uber only said tips not required but appreciated....



## Khomanie (Feb 25, 2015)

I posted this in my "dumbfounded" thread but think it warrants it's own thread. You can search for that thread for more details on my job, hours I work, miles I drive and why I will never uber.

------------------------

I know the TIP topic has been exhausted.

I work as delivery/courier. TIPS range from 15-50% of total commission on a given day. Yes we do get people who stiff but it's probably around 2-3max out of 10.

Last night in my 5 hr shift. I made $91 in delivery commission and $28 in tips, that's close to 30% of pay coming for tips. And that is with my last drop stiffing me. $119 total with 30 miles driving from leaving home to returning.

Honestly if our customers did not tip or our company told them tips are included, I would not do this work, and I suspect half of my co-workers won't because our #1 complaint are non tippers!

Until I discovered uber people I absolutely had no idea that uber specifically told pax not to tip. The craziest thing is they can still imply that principle in a different way and drivers can still reap TIPs.

For ex, my company pretty much tells the customer.....'tips are not required, however our drivers appreciate being rewarded for their hard work and 100% of the tips go to the driver" - now imagine if uber used that exact line.

Last night I did see a few uber drivers dropping and picking while I was delivering - Still dumbfounded


----------



## O787 (Oct 25, 2014)

This is a good line. I picking this one up. 

'tips are not required, however our drivers appreciate being rewarded for their hard work and 100% of the tips go to the driver"


----------



## Yamariz (Mar 9, 2015)

This sounds good for Uber many clients want to tip and ask me why they just can not add a tip through the debit/ Credit card. I just advise Uber has a cashless ride experience and then get mad and drive away tipless.


----------

